# What sealant to use on my exhaust tips.



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Used Auto Finesse Mercury to clean up my exhaust tips. Is it possible to use any sealant/ wax on polished exhaust tips. I didn't want to buy a metal sealant when I have a product that would do the job just as well. I was thinking of using Poorboys wheel sealant.

Before.








After.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

The poor boys wheel sealant will be fine on your exhaust if applied every week or two. You might be better off with a heat resistant sealant such as gtechniq c5 or finish kare 1000


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use FK1000P on mine :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> I use FK1000P on mine :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 in the exhaust tips.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

+2 on FK1000p. It can also be used on wheels and bodywork so it's not just a dedicated metal sealant. Massive tub for about £20!! Had mine years and still loads left!


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

How about Blackfire All Metal Sealant?


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Regular wipe/clean with a soft cloth works wonders.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fk1000p or Blackfire All Metal.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

C5 on mine


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Britemax twins or FK1000P

:thumb:


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

I just use FK1000P for exhaust tips. Saves me money because then I don't need to buy a dedicated metal sealant


----------

